# 1st attempt at fixing fridge fails



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

I have an old Whirlpool side by side and it's not restarting after it cycles. I'm turning the switch seen in this pic:

I talked with the local repair place and they said the 'Cold Control' was usually the problem and wanted $76 for it. I got the part number 819470 and found it online for $30, it came in today and I installed it. 

Looks like nothing changed, it completed it's cycle, but didn't restart. I let the temp come up to 50 deg and then turned the switch (the one I'm pointing to in the pic), it came one as it has been since this happened.

So from the discussion with the repair place, I should next try the bi-metal switch located on/near the coils in the freezer side. I found that on-line as well, just need to confirm the part number.

Question: What is the name of the switch I'm pointing at in the pic? 

I don't want to keep replacing things to get this to work, I'd rather figure out what makes it restart and fix that.

Thanks, KarlJay.

Edit: the cold control is the switch in the upper right of the pic. The one I'm pointing at is what makes it come back on if I stick my finger in the hole and turn clockwise. The amount I need to turn it seem to depend on how long it has been since the cycle, which probably means it's based on temp.


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, found a site that has a breakdown pic: www.appliancepartspros.com
So now it's off the attempt #2.

By the way, it is called the defrost timer, went back to previous post and someone already told me that


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes, I believe I told you about 3 weeks ago what part you needed. Why did you change out the cold control?


----------



## KarlJay (Dec 9, 2009)

I called a local repair store and explained the problem, I didn't see a pic of the part, so I was thinking that I was replacing the part I was turning to restart the cycle. I made the mistake of not opening the cover in the pic and not seeing the part in a pic as well as not double checking your post. I guess I was thinking it was the same part with a different name because the repair store said something about my model not having some type of defrost (I don't remember what he called it).

So now I'm replacing both the bimetal sensor (I think it goes on the coils) and the defrost timer. Parts have been shipped, should be here next week.


----------

